# Did your OH ask your dads permission?



## Bexxx

Thought this would be the best place to ask :flower:

But yeah, did your OH ask your Dad first about asking to marry you or did he just go straight for it? I cannot see my OH asking my dad!


----------



## Charlotte-j

My OH was going to, but I don't talk to my dad so he didnt lol
x


----------



## booflebump

Yup, my husband asked for my dad's permission, about 3 weeks before he proposed :thumbup:


----------



## Elliebellie

My OH didn't ask permission as such, but he spoke to my dad, let him know what he was planning and said he hoped he had his blessing. Apparently my dad was thrilled :cloud9:
This was about 5 weeks before he proposed, I have no idea how he kept it secret for so long!


----------



## amandad192

My OH asked permission from my Dad and my Step-Dad. x


----------



## Jenba

Yes the day before he asked he spoke to my dad - he wanted to do it before but he said I kept getting in the way so the opportunity never came up until the day before lol It made me cry when he said he'd asked :)


----------



## Erinsmummy

My OH didnt even ask me!! Lol we just decided we wanted to get married and set the date! That was that! So no time to ask my dad lol :)


----------



## Hayley90

Yes he did - he asked both my parents! Apparently i walked in the room and started jibbering away about the TV whilst my dad was holding the ring!!

Not that it mattered, he would have proposed anyway, we both hated my dad :lol:


----------



## Redfraggle

My DH spoke to my dad but from what I understand it wasn't asking permission but letting him know what he was planning! To be honest I think it was more an excuse for a game of golf than following etiquette!!!!!!


----------



## 5-a-side

I think its a really traditional and sweet thing to do. 
My ex husband never asked my dad but I'd really like it if OH did (that is if he actually wants to marry me)


----------



## anniepie

mine did- popped round to see him in person earlier in the week before whisking me away on a mystery weekend. I'm a complete sucker for the whole traditional thing, so I loved that he did it!


----------



## michyk84

no but then it were me doing the proposing not him :haha: i dont think he would of if it had been him doing it we are far from traditional


----------



## lesleyann

Nope and we just randomly dropped into conversation that we was now engaged lol


----------



## bobsiesgal

My OH asked my dads permission, in fact he offered him two bottles of wine and a bottle of port in exchange for his permission, apparently his response was yes and no takesie backsies!


----------



## Perfect_pink

yes my Oh asked my dad, and my dads response was well you have already got her pregnant ( i was 5 months gone) so i think it would be wise, he was joking of cause lol then we got married 12 weeks later x


----------



## MyFirstNoodle

Well I don't speak to my Dad but the night of my 21st when my OH got down on one knee infront of EVERYONE...he asked my grandad earlier in the night if it would be ok :thumbup: Which I thought was really sweet as my grandad will be giving me away :happydance:


----------



## mamaduke

It was definitely too traditional of a move for DH to have done. While we have some traditional values, he knew he didn't have to ask my parents as I was grown enough to make my own decisions.


----------



## Tiff

My husband knew it was important to me, so he asked permission. :mrgreen: Although my father can't keep a secret to save his life so he did it the night before he proposed. :haha:

My Dad was very touched by the gesture, it made their relationship closer if that makes sense. :cloud9:


----------



## xLisax

My OH asked my dad..he knew it was something important to me :) xx


----------



## OriginalDoll

Yes, my OH asked my dad :)


----------



## sarah1989

My Husband didn't ask, only because we all weren't on speaking terms when we were at that point of our relationship.


----------



## emmylou92

My dad lives in norway but he texted him, he still has the sent text and recived text on his phone. He also asked my mum as she maily brought us up with my dad living in norway.


----------



## lilyV

I couldn't see my OH asking my dad either but he did! Over Christmas, two years ago in the kitchen at my dad's. And best thing is that I even walked in moments after my dad ok'ed. I only found out after the engagement was sealed 

My hubby did the down on one knee too, he's very traditional, I love it  And yes ALL of it was a surprise bc my dad can be kinda scary at times. My now-hubby took the 'ask permission' thing seriously and did it anyways - NOT knowing WHAT my dad would say, haha


----------



## RedRose19

my did :) he asked my dad tho i was told they both felt awkward my dad was abit like ... yeah of course, and oh didnt know what else to say :rofl:


----------



## lilysmum2

My OH did. He rang him while I was visiting my parents house!! I did wonder why my OH had rang my dads mobile as he never normally does. I got abit suspicious and asked my mum but my dad never told her so she didnt know either!! haha


----------



## amygwen

My OH did ask, I am VERY close to my parents and he knows how important it is to me to ask their permission first.. My parents went away for their wedding anniversary (when he was planning to propose) and the day before their vacation, my OH went over to my parents house while I was at work and asked both of my parents for their permission. Apparently my mom was all for it and happy, my dad on the other hand wasn't happy. He's come around though now. My OH proposed the next day!


----------



## dani_tinks

Nope he didn't, I think he gathered because we already live together, have a baby together that my Dad probably wouldn't mind him not asking :haha:. We haven't really done things the traditional way!


----------



## HannahMarie

my fiance soon to be husband didnt ask my dad as i dont know him but he asked my mum and it was so sweet x x x


----------



## dizzy65

my OH just went strait for it hes not old fasion like that hehe


----------



## lozzy21

Iv told OH he's not allowed to ask my dad, I'm a big girl and it's no ones choice but mine if I get married.


----------



## princess_em

My OH didn't ask my Dad. When we'd discussed getting engaged he always said he would ask permission, but apparently there was such a fiasco trying to sort out the ring before we went away on holiday when OH proposed, there just wasn't time!


----------

